# What size spacers for Mk4 with 18x8 +35 offset wheels?



## YooniT (Jul 10, 2008)

I currently have an '02 Jetta 1.8T with the following:
-OEM suspension
-OEM 17 x 7 +38 offset Long Beach wheels

I will soon be converting to:
-OEM 2004.5 GLI suspension
-Enkei ZR1 18 x 8 +35 offset

I've been reading through all the FAQ's & stickies from this site & several others to try & determine what all is needed to install the aftermarket wheels. 

Using the numbers above, I entered them in the offset calculator at 1010tires.com. It says that my inner clearance would be 10mm less than stock, and the wheels would stick out an extra 16mm. Does this mean I need 10mm spacers? That would give me the same inner clearance as stock, but then the wheels would stick out an extra 26mm. Please let me know if this would be correct.

Also, I gathered that the other items I would need are conical lug bolts and 72.6mm to 57.1mm hubcentric rings. For the lug bolts, I would add the size of the spacer to the 28mm OEM bolt length to get the correct length?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Your math is correct. Except that stock 18inch wheels are 18x7.5 ET38 - so you might be able to get away without spacers with the right size tires. I'd try test fitting them with the tires to see if they clear in the front.


----------



## YooniT (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. So you're saying to use the OEM specs for the 18" GLI wheels since I'm converting to that suspension, correct? I didn't even think of that, and that makes more sense. The tires on the 18 x 8 Enkei's will be 225/40/18. 

Using the numbers of the OEM '04.5 GLI setup, the Enkei's will only have 3mm less inner clearance than OEM GLI, and they will only stick out 9mm further than OEM GLI. 

Are there any hub differences or anything between my 2002 GLS 1.8T and the 2004.5 GLI 1.8T? Because the only conversion I would be doing is the complete OEM GLI spring/strut/shock setup while keeping everything else original to the GLS 1.8T. 

The new wheels should hopefully be arriving later this week so I'm not able to do a test fit right now. I was hoping to have all the correct parts by the time they get here so they can be installed right away. 

Is it not recommended to run spacers for less than a 10mm difference? From reading on ECS Tuning, it seems they don't recommend the spacers for sizes 8mm & under.....something about they don't allow the hub to protrude enough to keep the wheels hubcentric. Shouldn't this be the opposite?.....the thicker the spacer, the more chance for vibrations?

Sorry for all the questions......I just want to make sure I install these new wheels safely.

Thanks,
Hillary


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

YooniT said:


> Is it not recommended to run spacers for less than a 10mm difference? From reading on ECS Tuning, it seems they don't recommend the spacers for sizes 8mm & under.....something about they don't allow the hub to protrude enough to keep the wheels hubcentric. Shouldn't this be the opposite?.....the thicker the spacer, the more chance for vibrations?


I don't know about differences in the hubs. If the wheels clear the brakes I think you should be OK.

The issue with spacers thinner than 10mm is that they can't be made to be hubcentric to the wheels. But if they are thin enough the wheels may be able to center on the part of the hub that sticks through the spacer... or not. Only way to really tell by test fitting.

So the problem is with spacers that are not hubcentric but are so thick that the wheels can no longer center on the cars hubs. If the wheels have a larger than stock center bore then I guess you could make spacers that are hubcentric to the car and to the wheels - but I don't know if anybody makes such a thing.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

Hillary, you should be fine without spacers for the setup you plan to run. There are no differences in size/bolt pattern of the hub between any of the MK4s. The 3mm less innner clearance should be neglibible, and you'll have more than enough room for 9mm extra poke.

You will definitely need the hubcentric rings and yes, if you would want to add spacers, you just add the length of the spacer to the OEM bolt length.


----------

